# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Car crash and murder in Summer Bay

## Perdita

Home and Away's residents are to be left stunned by two horrific events in the coming weeks.

Promos on the Seven Network in Australia confirm that Summer Bay will see a murder and a car crash, which could together cost several lives.

The promo features an unidentified Home and Away character holding a gun, and a fight between Casey Braxton (Lincoln Younes) and his cruel father Danny (Andy McPhee).

Rebecca Breeds, who plays Ruby Buckton in the soap, told TV Week: "It's devastating on all accounts for all characters.

"No-one will get off scot-free on this one - it will affect everyone on the bay."

Home and Away fans living in the UK will have to wait until the autumn for the storyline to hit screens, as the serial goes off air for five weeks from next Monday.

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2012), rubilynn (23-07-2012), TaintedLove (23-07-2012)

----------


## lizann

Ruby cuts the brakes in Indi's car and Dex is driving and gets seriously injuried

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2012), TaintedLove (23-07-2012)

----------


## TaintedLove

double post

----------


## TaintedLove

> Ruby cuts the brakes in Indi's car and Dex is driving and gets seriously injuried


OMG!!!  Ruby is seriously deranged. Dex has become one of my favourite characters.

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Promo

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Danny Braxton dies

----------


## winchestergirl1

Where did you hear that? I'm looking everywhere to find out what's happening lol. I really want ruby to leave now. Do you know when the car crash happens?

----------


## Dazzle

> OMG!!!  Ruby is seriously deranged. Dex has become one of my favourite characters.


I can't believe Ruby stoops so low!!  I'll be gutted if Dex dies  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

> OMG!!!  Ruby is seriously deranged. Dex has become one of my favourite characters.


I can't believe Ruby stoops so low!!  I'll be gutted if Dex dies  :Sad:

----------


## TaintedLove

I am in agreement with Tammy - I think its Danny who dies..
 I hope its Danny anyway. A leopard doesn`t change his spots, and Danny really is a bad `un.

----------


## TaintedLove

I am in agreement with Tammy - I think its Danny who dies..
 I hope its Danny anyway. A leopard doesn`t change his spots, and Danny really is a bad `un.

----------


## Cryokinetic

2 Deaths!.... i think Danny Braxton will be the Murder, and to keep the story and going i think they'll maybe leave us guessing of who actually out of Brax,Casey and Heath pulled the trigger and killed their Father.... and John Palmer in The Car Crash. He is the only one i can think of with Red Car lol and if you look here  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ek-31-spoilers .... it says that Gina and Jett are notified by terrible news!... So a big clue maybe? Also nearer the time if you watch carefully when their trying to control the car they're wearing a red jumper or type of long sleeved clothing, so look out for who's wearing what in that particular episode....you will know their fate is sealed!

----------


## tammyy2j

> 2 Deaths!.... i think Danny Braxton will be the Murder, and to keep the story and going i think they'll maybe leave us guessing of who actually out of Brax,Casey and Heath pulled the trigger and killed their Father.... and John Palmer in The Car Crash. He is the only one i can think of with Red Car lol and if you look here  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ek-31-spoilers .... it says that Gina and Jett are notified by terrible news!... So a big clue maybe? Also nearer the time if you watch carefully when their trying to control the car they're wearing a red jumper or type of long sleeved clothing, so look out for who's wearing what in that particular episode....you will know their fate is sealed!


Gina and Jett's news could be about Jett's dad seeking custody or he dies 

I'm sure I read that Dex is paralysed from a car accident

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2012)

----------


## Casey07

The suspense is killing me, wanna no who is driving the car???

----------


## hollie

Oh I don't think my message worked before.  :Sad: 

Anyways... me too, I think it's Dex driving, cause it looks like someone young, or it could be Romeo, because I've seen him wearing a red hoodie, like the person is wearing in the car, but I could be wrong about both of them.  :Smile: 
Just need to look out for someone wearing the shoes that the driver of the car is wearing now, then we might have an idea of who it could be. :P

----------


## hollie

Oh I don't think my message worked before.  :Sad: 

Anyways... me too, I think it's Dex driving, cause it looks like someone young, or it could be Romeo, because I've seen him wearing a red hoodie, like the person is wearing in the car, but I could be wrong about both of them.  :Smile: 
Just need to look out for someone wearing the shoes that the driver of the car is wearing now, then we might have an idea of who it could be. :P

----------


## Casey07

What sort of shoes are they???? How long r they gonna makes us wait lol  :Smile: )

----------


## Casey07

It could possibly be dex coz in the spoilers it's says Sid is traumatized!!!!

----------


## hollie

Yeah I heard that about Sid, so that's why I thought it could be Dex, plus the person in the car looks like it could be him.
Haha, they're a sort of scruffy looking black trainers.  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

Another thread on this

 I'm going for Dex, Liam or Romeo

----------


## TaintedLove

As far as I know Dex isn`t leaving. The only one I know is leaving is Liam, so it could be Liam who dies.

----------


## Dazzle

> As far as I know Dex isn`t leaving. The only one I know is leaving is Liam, so it could be Liam who dies.


I didn't know Liam was leaving!  Boo hoo  :Crying:

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Liam leaving what? No  :Sad:

----------


## BThio

I think it's Indi, cos on the H&A website, it says that Ruby does something to Indi's car. That could also be why Sid's traumatized...

----------


## Casey07

I'm not sure if it's indi coz it the spoilers after Sid is traumatized I think it says indi kisses Romeo an Liam sees it? I could b wrong though

----------


## summer18bay

I think its Dex - he could be driving Indi's car. I dont think that HAA who make it that obvious to make Indi get hurt. Anyway, with dex and april everything is going too perfect...

----------


## summer18bay

I think Danny gets killed. Then HAA will be like "Who is the murderer? Brax, Heath or Casey?"
i know its a stretch but i think maybe leah kills danny - afterall, leah is held hostage with the river boys and ada is soon supposed to have a maternity leave.  Many more ppl will get affecved if leah is involved.

As for the car crash - dex. He could be driving Indi's car, and everything is too perfect with him and april,  and the spoilers say sid is tramatized. Also, there might be more ppl in the car...

Any thoughts??

----------


## winchestergirl1

I've been thinking the same thing about Sid, It's going to be somebody he know's but you gotta think they could be with Ruby trying to find Casey or something

----------


## lee60

If you pause the promo, the hands of the person look young, and someone who has slender fingers. Could be a guy given the big watch on the left wrist,  maybe Jetts dad. Doesnt look like a girls watch????

I know there is a big storyline with Brax, Heath, Casey and Natalie which has just been shot in outback Australia so they cant die.

----------


## lee60

If you pause the promo, the hands of the person look young, and someone who has slender fingers. Could be a guy given the big watch on the left wrist,  maybe Jetts dad. Doesnt look like a girls watch????

I know there is a big storyline with Brax, Heath, Casey and Natalie which has just been shot in outback Australia so they cant die.

----------


## Casey07

Is Leah ment to come back or do you think Leah gets murdered??? Coz it says this one will shock the bay??

----------


## rcc1212

I reckon dex will be in crash but go to hospital and Sid will fail and dex will be paralyzed and I think Leah will be shot by Danny since she is pregnant in reality so I think she will leave

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away cast members have revealed more details of the soap's upcoming car crash storyline.

As first revealed in official teaser trailers last month, a road accident will lead to heartbreak and horror in Summer Bay in scenes which are about to air on Australian screens.

Exact information over who will be involved - and injured - in the crash is still being kept tightly under wraps. However, it has been confirmed that the dramatic incident is caused by a brake problem, which results in the vehicle coming off the road and into a field in explosive stunt scenes.

Rebecca Breeds, who plays Ruby Buckton, told TV Week: "There are a lot of cliffhangers in Home and Away and you can't compare them, but obviously Charlie's death was out of this world and I was really involved in that one, but this one is also huge in a different way. 

"It's completely shocking on all levels and there will be a lot of mixed responses from the fans about what happens."

Charles Cottier, better known as Dexter Walker, added: "There's a problem with the brakes, they seem to have disappeared - and the car careens out of control off the side of the road, flips five times and ends up upside down, pretty damaged. 

"It's one of the biggest storylines that has happened since I've been on the show. It affects everyone. Every character on the show is talking about it, so it affects everyone in different ways."

Once the driver has been rushed to hospital, his or her loved ones are soon given alarming news.

Cottier continued: "There's a lot of bruising and broken ribs, but the main injury is a brain injury. It's devastating for all of them and they desperately want this person to get through. There are lots of tears and heightened emotions and some breakdowns."

Whether the individual will survive will not be confirmed until transmission, but Breeds teased: "There will be a lot of people who care about this character and it will be devastating for all."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia, and in October on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## princess71

ok my thinking is its Dex in car with april and sascha going to  look new house and i think the braxton father hold ruby hostage for her money and  casey n daryl go after him and darryl shoots his father  thats my thinking on things

----------


## princess71

it wont be dex   i day ruby or danny  but it all happens in australia from the 20th august

----------


## Hannah1

i read on twitter ada who plays leah talking about her last day, perhaps she dies in the hostage situation by danny!!

----------


## summer18bay

its dex. Go to Digital Spy where they posted the article... ruby and dex's picutres are there...

----------


## summer18bay

about leah, i think she's coming back but im not sure... if she's coming back then i think she kills danny

----------


## summer18bay

also, if you watch the trailers, the main people where it says "who wont make it" are the braxtons, ruby, the walkers, and april.

----------


## Laurendj123

Hey ruby seeks revenge at indi by taking her brakes off her new car and instead of indi driving the car, dex drives it and he crashes and gets rushed to hospital with bruising and broken ribs and a scare of brain injury and then they let april know and he gets put in a wheelchair  :Sad:

----------


## Laurendj123

Sid is traumiztized because he fails to save a patient, but im not sure if that patient is dex but i know he has to have a wheelchair

----------


## rcc1212

I know think dex will be in accident and go to hospital and Sid will fail on him and he will become paralyzed and then I think Danny will take ruby hostage for her money and then Casey brax Leah and earth will be held hostage then I think Leah will kill Danny and have to go to jail ( that's wear she will be whilst she is in labour in reality)

----------


## lilpg

guys i think it is ruby! because she said shes leaving!! so one of them has to be her!

----------


## tammyy2j

Dex and Romeo are injuried in the cash which Ruby causes I think,  no one dies from the crash also I think 

There is rumours that the actors who play Liam, Romeo and Heath are leaving

----------


## rcc1212

If its true about Heath he hasn't left yet cos he tweets about summer bay loads and i read that ruby wasn't being killed of they wanna make it so she can come back

----------


## TaintedLove

> I know think dex will be in accident and go to hospital and Sid will fail on him and he will become paralyzed and then I think Danny will take ruby hostage for her money and then Casey brax Leah and earth will be held hostage then I think Leah will kill Danny and have to go to jail ( that's wear she will be whilst she is in labour in reality)


I really like that theory....its a really good one.  

I can really see it happening like that!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## TaintedLove

> I know think dex will be in accident and go to hospital and Sid will fail on him and he will become paralyzed and then I think Danny will take ruby hostage for her money and then Casey brax Leah and earth will be held hostage then I think Leah will kill Danny and have to go to jail ( that's wear she will be whilst she is in labour in reality)


I really like that theory....its a really good one.  

I can really see it happening like that!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## summer18bay

I know think dex will be in accident and go to hospital and Sid will fail on him and he will become paralyzed and then I think Danny will take ruby hostage for her money and then Casey brax Leah and earth will be held hostage then I think Leah will kill Danny and have to go to jail ( that's wear she will be whilst she is in labour in reality)

thats exactly what i was thinking!

----------


## rcc1212

Well I hope t happens like that but anyway it's summer bay anything could happen

----------


## jjj007

Sid has just bought Indi a red car and I think its Indi's car that may have been stolen

----------


## alan45

..

----------


## alan45

Home and Away's series producer Lucy Addario has revealed that viewers can expect "an avalanche of emotions" in the aftermath of the soap's dramatic event week.

Episodes airing on Australian screens this week feature a devastating car crash and a dangerous hostage situation involving the Braxtons.

Show bosses have previously teased that one character will not make it through the week, although it is currently unclear whether the death will come from the crash or hostage drama.

Addario, discussing the fallout from the two incidents, told TV Week: "The whole town is dealing with the aftermath and shock of the past week's events - there is an avalanche of emotions. Many residents are dealing with grief, shock and anger. 

"It will take a long time to heal, and families and friendships will definitely be fractured. The consequences are ongoing."


Firm details of both stories are still being kept under wraps until transmission. However, it has been confirmed that Ruby Buckton's actions will be one focus of discussion in the Bay when it is revealed that she tampered with the car that crashed.

Viewers will also see the local residents gathering for a funeral following the mystery death.

Of the funeral, Addario added: "People are still coming to terms with what's happened. For many people a funeral means closure, but in this case the grief could tear relationships apart rather than bringing them closer together. This could be the ultimate test to unite or divide a family."

Home and Away airs the funeral scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia, and in October on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

tammyy2j (13-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j



----------


## hollie

Nooooo! I knew it was going to be him in the car, :'(  just hope he doesn't actually die from it though.  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Charles Cottier has promised that there are emotional scenes ahead as his character Dexter Walker fights for his life.

The latest Home and Away episode to air on Network Seven in Australia saw Dex at the centre of a horrifying road accident after borrowing his sister Indi's car.

As Indi's brakes had been tampered with by her vengeful love rival Ruby Buckton, Dex lost control of the vehicle in explosive stunt scenes.

Upcoming episodes will see Dex's life hang in the balance as he receives emergency treatment in hospital.

Cottier told Home and Away's official website: "Get ready for the biggest thing ever to happen to my character and one of the biggest things to happen on the show for a long time. It's massive - you're going to be weeping like I was!"

The actor also praised Home and Away's team for the "fantastic" crash sequence, which was filmed with a stunt double before Cottier was brought in for the aftermath scenes.

He said: "The car landed upside down, which is perfect because Dex is trapped in the car. I was in this upside-down car, so it was really hot. It was kind of a good experience at the same time!"

Meanwhile, writing on his Twitter page after the broadcast, Cottier said: "I'm ok people. Big few weeks coming up for Dex though....gotta pull through this $h!t man! Nice to know you all care though. Make sure you all keep watching to see if dex will make it through the next couple of weeks! (sic)"

Home and Away fans in the UK will see the crash scenes on Channel 5 in October.

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2012), lizann (14-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Charles Cottier has promised that there are emotional scenes ahead as his character Dexter Walker fights for his life.

The latest Home and Away episode to air on Network Seven in Australia saw Dex at the centre of a horrifying road accident after borrowing his sister Indi's car.

As Indi's brakes had been tampered with by her vengeful love rival Ruby Buckton, Dex lost control of the vehicle in explosive stunt scenes.

Upcoming episodes will see Dex's life hang in the balance as he receives emergency treatment in hospital.

Cottier told Home and Away's official website: "Get ready for the biggest thing ever to happen to my character and one of the biggest things to happen on the show for a long time. It's massive - you're going to be weeping like I was!"

The actor also praised Home and Away's team for the "fantastic" crash sequence, which was filmed with a stunt double before Cottier was brought in for the aftermath scenes.

He said: "The car landed upside down, which is perfect because Dex is trapped in the car. I was in this upside-down car, so it was really hot. It was kind of a good experience at the same time!"

Meanwhile, writing on his Twitter page after the broadcast, Cottier said: "I'm ok people. Big few weeks coming up for Dex though....gotta pull through this $h!t man! Nice to know you all care though. Make sure you all keep watching to see if dex will make it through the next couple of weeks! (sic)"

Home and Away fans in the UK will see the crash scenes on Channel 5 in October.

----------

tammyy2j (13-08-2012)

----------


## lizann

No Dex cant die

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Braxton brothers are to be more divided than ever in the aftermath of their father's death.

Youngest sibling Casey is facing a murder charge on Australian screens this week after shooting dad Danny (Andy McPhee) when an armed robbery went horribly wrong.

The scenes, which are yet to air in the UK, saw Casey make the drastic decision when Danny ordered him to shoot an innocent man.

While Brax accepts that Casey had no choice but to stop Danny in the high-pressure situation, Heath is finding it much harder to forgive his brother.

Dan Ewing, who plays Heath, told TV Week of the storyline: "Heath had a lot of questions for Danny, so it creates this massive conflict between himself and Casey. 

"I think deep down, Heath knows it's not Casey's fault as he didn't really have a choice - it was shoot this poor bystander or shoot dad. He had to make a call and he made it. But Heath being Heath needs to blame someone, so let's blame the little brother."

Speaking of how his character defends Casey, Brax actor Steve Peacocke added: "Brax knows deep down their dad was a scumbag who risked ruining Casey's life, and he wants Heath to see the facts in front of him, instead of being blinded by what he thinks has gone on. 

"Heath's relationship with Danny was different, but the family needs to be united behind Casey, because the dad's gone and it's Casey's future at stake."

However, Casey will be left distraught when Heath vows never to forgive him during a heated argument.

Lincoln Younes, who portrays the teenager, told the magazine: "That cuts Casey very deep. Not that he ever shows much love for Heath, but there is that affection towards him and they are family - and to hear that said from someone so close to you, it's very hard for Casey to hear those words.

"The main reason for the dad being introduced to the family is because Heath wanted it and instigated it - and then, in Heath's mind, Casey took away that opportunity. Heath is in denial about what his father was really like."

Home and Away fans in the UK will see the shooting plot on Channel 5 in October.

----------


## Perdita

tiresome double post.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Charles Cottier has revealed that Dex faces a "very long" recovery battle in the next few months.

Fans in Australia last week witnessed the horrifying car accident that leaves Dex with severe brain injuries. 

"Dex is very distressed," he told TV Week. "He's really vulnerable because of the brain injury and, more than anything, he just really struggles with seeing everyone around him so upset with him.

"After brain injuries people can become quite impulsive and emotional. Dex really struggles. He doesn't want April to have to see him like that. Obviously she's very caring and worried about him - she hangs around his bedside every waking minute - but he doesn't want her to see him in such a bad state."

Cottier added: "It could be permanent - you can never know with brain injuries. Some people can be remarkably better after some months, while some people take years to show any improvement. The full effects don't wear off for a number of years.

"Luckily, he doesn't have too many broken bones, but the main damage for him seems to be mental - which in turn disrupts everything he does.

"He has to learn to walk again, so it's pretty awful. Dex may pull through, but there is a very long road ahead for him."

Home and Away viewers in the UK will have to wait until October for Dex's storyline to play out.

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Charles Cottier has revealed that Dex faces a "very long" recovery battle in the next few months.

Fans in Australia last week witnessed the horrifying car accident that leaves Dex with severe brain injuries. 

"Dex is very distressed," he told TV Week. "He's really vulnerable because of the brain injury and, more than anything, he just really struggles with seeing everyone around him so upset with him.

"After brain injuries people can become quite impulsive and emotional. Dex really struggles. He doesn't want April to have to see him like that. Obviously she's very caring and worried about him - she hangs around his bedside every waking minute - but he doesn't want her to see him in such a bad state."

Cottier added: "It could be permanent - you can never know with brain injuries. Some people can be remarkably better after some months, while some people take years to show any improvement. The full effects don't wear off for a number of years.

"Luckily, he doesn't have too many broken bones, but the main damage for him seems to be mental - which in turn disrupts everything he does.

"He has to learn to walk again, so it's pretty awful. Dex may pull through, but there is a very long road ahead for him."

Home and Away viewers in the UK will have to wait until October for Dex's storyline to play out.

----------


## tammyy2j

The promos were misleading

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Robert Mammone has praised his show for moving away from its previous "soap style" of filming.

The Matrix Reloaded actor - Summer Bay's Dr Sid Walker - believes that the Australian serial's production values have markedly improved over the last decade.

"You don't go for 25 years without it being something decent," he told The West Australian.

"The fact that the network and the producers continually update it has kept the audience intrigued."

Mammone added: "We are filming like a regular film or TV series. We're no longer filming like a soap style of making television where you just light the s**t out of everything and point and shoot.

"People are saying to me, 'Home and Away is looking good, isn't it?' and there's no way people would have said that ten years ago."

The star's character Sid - who arrived in the Bay three years ago - is currently by the bedside of his son Dex who was injured in a recent car accident. The scenes are yet to air in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away character Casey Braxton will be kidnapped in a forthcoming episode as the fallout from his father Danny's death continues.

Vulnerable Casey, who is set to go to prison for shooting his evil dad, is knocked unconscious by a man named Kyle who has been spying on him for weeks.

Lincoln Younes, who plays Casey, told TV Week: "Casey's knocked out and comes in and he's in the outback and doesn't know what has happened to him or how long he's been there.

"There has certainly been someone watching him for a few weeks, which you've seen snippets of, and the inference is that it's related to his dad."

Younes further teased: "There is a big reveal. It's a shocking revelation and Casey is obviously confused when the revelation comes out.

"He is slowly realising the repercussions of shooting his dad have extended further than he first thought. I think Casey is realising there are bigger consequences to what he's done - one's he couldn't have predicted."

Casey is taken hostage while on a camping trip with brother Brax in scenes to air next week in Australia, and by November in the UK.

When Casey disappears, Brax assumes that he has run away to avoid his court appearance.

Since killing his dad, Casey's mental state has deteriorated, with the River Boy nearly drowning in a surfing accident last week.

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2012)

----------


## walsh2509

From what I've read , Casey shoots his dad ...

----------


## Perdita

> From what I've read , Casey shoots his dad ...


Yes, he does

----------


## Perdita

> From what I've read , Casey shoots his dad ...


Yes, he does

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away character Casey Braxton is to face a bitter survival battle as his kidnapper Kyle leaves him for dead.

Lincoln Younes revealed that Australian fans will see Brax and Natalie discover Casey fighting for his life in the desert over the coming weeks.

Speaking to TV Week, Younes also confirmed that the trio will be involved in a "gun showdown", adding that "a few people get injured".

Regarding Casey's physical state, the actor explained: "It's been a few days without food or water, and that's not counting the nights where he gets sub-zero temperatures and the days where it's 40 degrees in the shade.

"He's very badly sunburnt and his body doesn't know how to cope. He's got hunger pains, cramps and dehydration and isn't in any state to help himself out. It's really brutal."

Catherine Mack, who plays Brax's girlfriend Natalie, disclosed that a "mystery woman" will play some part in the story's resolution.

Meanwhile, Younes proclaimed that the plot is "one of the best things I've seen Home and Away do" and represents "the hardest week I've ever worked in my life".

Home and Away fans in the UK will witness the scenes play out in November.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's big car crash episode gets its UK airing next month as life in Summer Bay takes a terrible twist for one of the residents.

Ruby Buckton (Rebecca Breeds) is the cause of the horrific accident as she secretly tampers with the brakes of Indigo Walker's new car, wanting to get rid of her as she feels that Romeo Smith would be better off without his estranged wife.

After committing the shocking act, Ruby waits patiently for the results of her handiwork. However, it's not long before she realises the enormity of what she has done and tries to fix things before it's too late.

Ruby then makes a desperate phone call to Indi, urging her not to drive the car. Unfortunately, she is far too late as Indi's brother Dex (Charles Cottier) has already borrowed the vehicle.

As Dex brings a large housewarming present he bought for April back to their new place, disaster strikes as he loses control of the vehicle thanks to Ruby's sabotageâ¦


Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 8 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Casey Braxton will be left with a big ultimatum to consider after his girlfriend Sasha Bezmel spots him kissing someone else.

Upcoming episodes of the soap see Casey grow closer to mystery girl Tamara Kingsley (Kelly Paterniti), who helped to rescue him when he was held captive in the desert.

When Sasha (Demi Harman) spots the pair locking lips, however, she makes it clear to Casey that he'll have to make a choice between her and Tamara.

Lincoln Younes, who plays Casey, told TV Week: "Casey is very confused because he didn't think there was anything romantic there with Tamara. Once she kisses him, it brings up a lot of feelings he has for her that he doesn't really understand, because he also has deep feelings for Sasha."

Discussing Sasha's ultimatum, the actor added: "He doesn't want to lie to [Sasha] and he wants to be honest, but he's in a hard position."

Casey's dilemma will come to a head in Home and Away's 2012 season finale, which airs on Wednesday (November 28) on Network Seven in Australia and in February on Channel 5 in the UK. 

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2DLUjRra0

----------

